# Registry "Anleitung"



## ParadiseCity (3. Mai 2004)

hi!

kennt jemand so eine art anleitung für die registry 

würd mich dafür interessieren, was man da wie und wo umstellen/einstellen kann. 

gibts da irgend so ein handbuch/ebook oda so in der richtung?


----------



## Lord-Lance (3. Mai 2004)

Guck dir mal diese Seite  an. Damit kannst du sicherlich schon einiges in Erfahrung bringen. 

Aber allzuviel umzu- / einzstellen  würd ich dir in der Registry nicht empfehlen.


----------



## Pardon_Me (3. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

hier stehen auch einige Tipps und Tricks:
http://www.pqtuning.de/registry/registryinhalt.html

(die Seite ist überhaupt sehr interessant)


----------

